

Demystifying Apple Pay (sec. Analysis on Apple Pay and Touch ID) - alfongj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GjzwKwaVw0

======
alfongj
This is a translation of an original talk in Spanish from the security
congress RootedCon. If you understand Spanish, do watch the spanish version
here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZoDKsxPM08](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZoDKsxPM08)

TL;DW: He proves how with a jailbroken device you can extract feature points
of fingerprints stored in the Secure Element, or override Touch ID sec.
completely (as an example, he unlocks a device with his nose)

